

Zork: A Computerized Fantasy Simulation Game (1979) - gnosis
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/Infocom/Articles/ieee.html

======
gnosis
_"Our natural choice of language was MDL ... it is a descendent of LISP and is
functionally extensible. It also permits user-defined data types, which is
important in a game of "rooms," "objects," "verbs," and "actors." Finally, MDL
makes it easy to imbed implicit functional invocations in data structures to
tailor the game as described above. The initial version of the game was
designed and implemented in about two weeks."_

For more information see:

"How to Fit a Large Program Into a Small Machine or How to fit the Great
Underground Empire on your desk-top"

<http://www.csd.uwo.ca/Infocom/Articles/small.html>

